# market to google play



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

did anyone else get this? or did something happen to my phone


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

I got it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Go to market.android.com it's rolling out today. Sales going on too!


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

its now called play store in app draw. looked for market for a little while before i saw it


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Google music renamed Google Play Music as well. Hmmmmm


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks awesome so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

sprovo said:


> its now called play store in app draw. looked for market for a little while before i saw it


Mine still says market. Everything else changed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayners (Jan 10, 2012)

sprovo said:


> its now called play store in app draw. looked for market for a little while before i saw it


I'm curious, are you using a custom rom? There are some reports of rooted devices recieving updates, and some others have not.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

i had to changed my screen density back to 320 in order to get the update, but i got it. im on the axiom crossbreed rom btw


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I kept opening and closing market and finally got it to come in. New icon looks dumb imo


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> I kept opening and closing market and finally got it to come in. New icon looks dumb imo


I agree! Kinda weak.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Nayners said:


> I'm curious, are you using a custom rom? There are some reports of rooted devices recieving updates, and some others have not.


 yeah im oon crossbreed 4.0.4


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I kept opening and closing market and finally got it to come in. New icon looks dumb imo


 i think Google Play is pretty dumb. i would of went with Google Bodega


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

kind of reminds me of something Sony would do... thought I was in the twilight zone for a bit. my first initial thought was "omg did Sony buy out Google!?" makes me wonder what Google has up its sleeve. But the whole Play bit is a bit dumb, I figured it should be Google Music Player... not Google Play Music... that's just bad english.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

umm yeah lots of awesome deals though, just seen Pink Floyd The Wall for $5.99, think I need to use the bathroom now.


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

new icon is hideous lol


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone have the old icon so I can swap it on my homescreen? XD


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow idk what you guys are on, the new icon is beautiful!


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine isn't updating. Im on Crossbreed 4.0.4, but it hasn't asked me to update it yet. Suggestions?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Despyse said:


> Mine isn't updating. Im on Crossbreed 4.0.4, but it hasn't asked me to update it yet. Suggestions?


Force close the market and clear cache, then restart


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Despyse said:


> Mine isn't updating. Im on Crossbreed 4.0.4, but it hasn't asked me to update it yet. Suggestions?


All I did was go into Market, Menus, accounts, reselected my Google ID, pressed home, cleared Market out of recent, then reopened Market and it should give you the option. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I kept opening and closing market and finally got it to come in. New icon looks dumb imo


You should theme it


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> All I did was go into Market, Menus, accounts, reselected my Google ID, pressed home, cleared Market out of recent, then reopened Market and it should give you the option. Hope this helps.


Nope... neither one worked







Thanks for trying though...


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

"If you want to speed up the update process, the usual trick involving force-closing Market, clearing data, uninstalling updates and then loading up the app again seems to work."

Android Central

http://www.androidcentral.com/google-play-store-now-replacing-android-market-over-air


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Despyse said:


> Mine isn't updating. Im on Crossbreed 4.0.4, but it hasn't asked me to update it yet. Suggestions?


I'm assuming they're sending it out in waves like they do OTA's. I haven't gotten it either and I've opened/closed the market a million times.

None of these clearing data/cache/goblins tricks have worked for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fennell (Dec 19, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'm assuming they're sending it out in waves like they do OTA's. I haven't gotten it either and I've opened/closed the market a million times.
> 
> None of these clearing data/cache/goblins tricks have worked for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat. Nothing has worked. Oh well, I will just have to wait! LoL


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Wow idk what you guys are on, the new icon is beautiful!


Not surprising. Its a little on the girly side lol


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Not surprising. Its a little on the girly side lol


It's actually a live wallpaper (galaxy pack). I got tired of my android phone not looking like an android phone


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> It's actually a live wallpaper (galaxy pack). I got tired of my android phone not looking like an android phone


No I meant the icon


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

fennell said:


> I am in the same boat. Nothing has worked. Oh well, I will just have to wait! LoL


Do you have an market icon on one of your home screens? Nothing worked till I removed it. May work for you too.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Didn't hate the market icon too bad. But I had to change the music icon back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fennell (Dec 19, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Do you have an market icon on one of your home screens? Nothing worked till I removed it. My work for you too.


I just tried. No dice.







thanks though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fennell (Dec 19, 2011)

It worked actually...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Do you have an market icon on one of your home screens? Nothing worked till I removed it. My work for you too.


Thanks, this did the trick.


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

I actually really like the new Music icon but strongly dislike the new market icon and the naming of both.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Maverick0984 said:


> I actually really like the new Music icon but strongly dislike the new market icon and the naming of both.


+1. Nothing like some gold headphones!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

The market changing I can deal with. But I cannot stop laughing when I read the new names for Music and Books. Google play music! Google play books! Its either a caveman or a toddler. Either way just reading it makes me chuckle. Not sure this is what google was going for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

The only way I could get it to update was to click on the link to the store in the google *play* books app. When I did this it immediately prompted me to upgrade...

*edit: forgot the play...


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I tried a lot of the posts and even the new apk but nothing worked until I saw a post that said go to market menu accounts and reclick your Google account..I did that and it didn't seem to work so I was going to clear cache and try again but when I looked in my 'all apps' there was no market..so I opened the market and it prompted me to upgrade... hopefully everyone has the same luck.. btw I'm on cm9 on the incredible 2 4.0.3

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

bekyndnunwind said:


> The only way I could get it to update was to click on the link to the store in the google *play* books app. When I did this it immediately prompted me to upgrade...
> 
> *edit: forgot the play...


This worked for me. Loaded up Google "Play" Music and hit the market icon and get prompted to update.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm okay with the new icon but the name.....well to quote my gf, "it sounds dirty"
But thanks to nova launcher its all good:








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

All I can think when i hear or see










is "Google fetch" or "Google sit"


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Makes sense, although "Play" is kind of a weird choice...a bit more suggestive terminology than we're used to. But the market is bigger than just Android, it's managed by Google and has a variety of content. Before today, it was pretty hard to find the word "Google" on the front page of the Android Market, so they brought their name to one of their biggest upcoming services.

Plus, the Android phones that are sold today are really "Google" phones, since they use they use the market and all of Google's services already baked in. So really, they should marketed as such. Hell, most of the phones are about as far away from AOSP as iOS is...so why even continue with Android branding and instead put Google's name in the forefront?


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Makes sense, although "Play" is kind of a weird choice...a bit more suggestive terminology than we're used to. But the market is bigger than just Android, it's managed by Google and has a variety of content. Before today, it was pretty hard to find the word "Google" on the front page of the Android Market, so they brought their name to one of their biggest upcoming services.
> 
> Plus, the Android phones that are sold today are really "Google" phones, since they use they use the market and all of Google's services already baked in. So really, they should marketed as such. Hell, most of the phones are about as far away from AOSP as iOS is...so why even continue with Android branding and instead put Google's name in the forefront?


So why not just name it Google Market?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

This worked for me. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20095-android-market-apk-google-play-3612/

The name is a bit childish, but whatever. It's just a name. Names don't mean anything to me or I would have bought an iPhone


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't really mind it after thinking about it and using it now. As long as it privdes the same service and has good deals and great content I don't care what it's called.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> So why not just name it Google Market?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My thoughts exactly.

Oh well, Google's smart. They'll succeed. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

So
Play music
Play store
Play books
Play tube
Play mail 
Play talk
Play +
Hmm.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> So why not just name it Google Market?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Not disagreeing with you there


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Honestly I just want to see what they do with the app names.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ceredics said:


> So
> Play music
> Play store
> Play books
> ...


Only if they change their name to play too. Play search does not sound like something they'll allow in schools, if you know what I mean...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

How do you play a book that isn't audio?


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Worked for me after just force closing. AOKP M3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone think they're trying to get away from the green and android or something like that?


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Metallice said:


> The market changing I can deal with. But I cannot stop laughing when I read the new names for Music and Books. Google play music! Google play books! Its either a caveman or a toddler. Either way just reading it makes me chuckle. Not sure this is what google was going for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You got something against Cavemen?


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes that's why I love Geico /s.

Also they're not going to rebrand search, g+, YouTube, Reader, etc... only the stuff they sell you like music, books, and apps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

As long as Google remembers to make it "So easy a Caveman can use it" and not design it, they will be okay.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's the old Market icon if anyone wants it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine still says market. Hasn't changed over yet. All the other apps have. Wonder if it's the Gapps I'm running for Black Ice. Could be.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is the icon I've used since I got my GN...definately matches the ICS colors better than the green one...


----------



## MonkeyMan (Mar 7, 2012)

bekyndnunwind said:


> Here is the icon I've used since I got my GN...definately matches the ICS colors better than the green one...


Thanks for this. Perfect.


----------

